# Informal Test Results: Corbon .45 Colt 225-gr. DPX +P....



## Stephen A. Camp (May 9, 2006)

Hello. I got the opportunity to try one of the newest versions of ammunition for this fine old revolver round.









_The only revolver I have that is chambered for .45 Colt is this S&W Mountain Gun and it was used for my informal tests._

In a nutshell, this stuff expanded very consistently and penetrated well in super-saturated newsprint.









_The DPX's average penetration depth in the "wetpack" was 8". Mike Shovel at Corbon advises that in the gold standard of expansion media (10% ballistic gelatin), that this bullet penetrated roughly 15" after punching through 4 layers of denim. On the left is the DPX. On the right is Corbon's 200-gr. JHP +P, which uses a Sierra hollow point._

The DPX lost virtually no weight in the newsprint and expansion was most consistent. The average expansion characteristics shook out at 0.879 x 0.867 x 0.614" tall.

Accuracy at both 15 and 25 yards was more than acceptable; in fact, it was quite accurate and capable of better grouping than I am shooting from a rest.

For those interested in a more detailed report and a look at Corbon's conventional 200-gr. JHP +P in this caliber and how it compares to the DPX, here's a link:

http://www.hipowersandhandguns.com/Corbon 45 Colt DPX Test.htm

Best.


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

Wow! It sure looks like it would hurt! ;-) Nice pictures too... Always wanted one of them Mountain guns...


----------

